
Eye Intelligence dossier: China deliberately suppressed or destroyed evidence - busymom0
https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/coronavirus/bombshell-dossier-lays-out-case-against-chinese-bat-virus-program/news-story/55add857058731c9c71c0e96ad17da60
======
busymom0
Archive incase of paywall:

[http://archive.is/fU3JZ](http://archive.is/fU3JZ)

